# ARCHERY WEST DESERT VERNON DEER



## martin3369 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi my name is Martin and my brother drew a expo tag for archery west desert vernon deer tag. We have never hunted there before was wounder if anybody had any tips on where so start scouting!
Thanks!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

good luck getting info on this unit as it is becoming increasingly more popular with a lot of book cliffs applicants jumping to vernon this year...


----------

